# ethernet driver



## cout12 (Jun 16, 2006)

My internet slot is in the motherboard. It seems I need a driver. The computer is an Intel Inside P4. there are some serials written on the computer, altough I dont know what they mean: On the back : #S/N : Pix 5246, On the motherboard, in very very small font, CGCY43102986 AA C64007-203, Also on the motherboard, Intel Desktop Board D915GEV/D915PCY/D915GRF, Also on the mother board, E210882. The internet slot is an small metal box fixed to the motherboard with "foxcom" written on it.

Thank you


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

does this look like your motherboard
http://www.intel.com/products/motherboard/d915gev/index.htm

If so then you should find the driver you need here
http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

There is also this board that is the second of the ones you have listed (D915PCY)
http://www.intel.com/products/motherboard/d915pcy/index.htm

and drivers here
http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

and this is the 3rd one listed ( D915GRF )
http://www.intel.com/products/motherboard/d915gev/index.htm

and drivers here
http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!


all of the driver listed have been for XP


----------



## cout12 (Jun 16, 2006)

I downloaded this file http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional&lang=eng

Altough I dont know if this was the one you were refering to, it did not work. A friend of mine told me about a program that could identify my motherboard, is it something I should consider usi


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

yeah give it a shot, you can do a search for everest free edition also


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

If it shows up as an unknown device, try this.
http://www.soft14.com/Utilities_and...cs/Unknown_Device_Identifier_2455_Review.html


----------



## cout12 (Jun 16, 2006)

Type de processeur Intel Pentium 4 530, 3000 MHz (15 x 200) 

Nom de la carte mère Intel Cherry Creek D915PCY (4 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, LAN) 

Chipset de la carte mère Intel Grantsdale i915P 

Mémoire système 1536 Mo (DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM) 
Type de BIOS AMI (09/29/04) 

Port de communication Port de communication (COM1) 
Port de communication Port imprimante (LPT1) 


Propriétés de la carte mère: 
Fabricant Intel Corporation 
Produit D915PCY 
Version AAC64007-203 
Numéro de série CGCY43102986 

Propriétés du connecteur de port: 
Type de port Network Port 
Désignation du connecteur interne JA6A1 
Type du connecteur interne Aucun(e) 
Désignation du connecteur externe RJ-45 Type 
Type du connecteur externe RJ-45


----------



## cout12 (Jun 16, 2006)

I know I suck but I totally dont know where to find the driver I need, I posted the information I have in the previous post. Those are in french. I'll try to translate but I dont know the meaning of every word.

Processor type: Intel Pentium 4 530, 3000 MHz (15 x 200)

MOtherboard name: Intel Cherry Creek D915PCY (4 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, LAN)

Motherboard Chipset: Intel Grantsdale i915P

System memory :1536 Mo (DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM)
BIOS type: AMI (09/29/04)

Communication port : communication port(COM1)
communication port : Printer port (LPT1)


Motherboard property:
Detailer: Intel Corporation
Producted: D915PCY
Version: AAC64007-203
Serial Number: CGCY43102986

Connector Port property:
Port type: Network Port
Internal connector designator :JA6A1
Internal connector type: None
External connector designation: RJ-45 Type
Internal connector type: RJ-45

Please help me. I tried google, but with my little knowledge on the subject, I dont even know what to look for.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

blackduck30 said:


> There is also this board that is the second of the ones you have listed (D915PCY)
> http://www.intel.com/products/motherboard/d915pcy/index.htm
> 
> and drivers here
> http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!


I would try the drivers i have in the quoted link and look for the ethernet download


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

see if this link for the driver works
http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...All&OSFullName=All+Operating+Systems&lang=eng


----------



## galaxey (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok, I got the same problem... but I dont know my motherboard... and My internet slot is in the motherboard as well. foxcom...


----------

